# Small Town Boarding.



## FilmsByGinger (Jan 5, 2012)

Everett Penner - Ridin' Solo - YouTube

Just finished this one yesterday. This is like one of the only places we can snowboard in my area. A little hill and a couple picnic tables. haha. Pretty weak if you ask me. But id still like to hear what you guys think about the video. I spent more time than usual with tweaking the colours, but I'm still not so sure about it.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Hit that black rail! Looks better than the picnic tables lol


----------

